# Nothing but Blues!!!



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Went out today thinking it was going to be prime puppy drum conditions. The wind had died down and the water still a little washed up. Was throwing cut mullet on a 4/0 and 2/0 hooks but nothing but blues all day. Rather annoying when your there to target the drum on what seemed to be perfect conditions. Is there anyway to keep the blues away when your not fishing for them?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

BlueWater said:


> Went out today thinking it was going to be prime puppy drum conditions. The wind had died down and the water still a little washed up. Was throwing cut mullet on a 4/0 and 2/0 hooks but nothing but blues all day. Rather annoying when your there to target the drum on what seemed to be perfect conditions. Is there anyway to keep the blues away when your not fishing for them?


Change your bait to a crab or sand flea. Bluefish usually ignore them when they will give cut bait fits!

Clams work for drum and redfish on the bottom. JMHO C2


----------



## sheqeri (Mar 23, 2011)

That's what I was going to suggest as well. I caught a 4 lbs yesterday using fishbites. I only use cut bait if I'm specifically targeting blues.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Charlie2 said:


> Clams work for drum and redfish on the bottom. JMHO C2


Don't think for a minute that a bluefish won't tear up a clam baited rig... Cause they sure will.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldnt be complainin, thats a sexy king or shark bait


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Dont get me wrong I like catching Blues just not that particular day. Line kept getting knicks and cut in them, and some slicing right through which in turn losing my weight and hook, and we know how annoying that can get after a few times. I have a few frozen for some sharkin and occasionally bring some home and do little bite size fish fry with them.

And speaking of clam, I know there a pretty tough bait to keep hooked. Has anyone tried those bait saver hooks I keep seeing on the fishing network?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Salt your clams. It makes them tough(er) and will stay on hook better.

Otherwise; get some elastic thread and tie them on the hook. 

For solid7: Quoteon't think for a minute that a bluefish won't tear up a clam baited rig... Cause they sure will.

I stressed *usually* in my post. I never say 'never'. I know better! JMHO C2


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks C2 Ill have to give those clams and crabs a shot and see what can come of it. Have not checked if my local bait shops have frozen crab. But clams for sure. If they do in fact carry frozen crab whats the best size and hook recommendation? Ive heard depending on size they can be cut in half, rip the top shell of and hook through the side. And if larger crab can be cut into fours using the same method. Whats your advice on rigging crabs.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

BlueWater said:


> Thanks C2 Ill have to give those clams and crabs a shot and see what can come of it. Have not checked if my local bait shops have frozen crab. But clams for sure. If they do in fact carry frozen crab whats the best size and hook recommendation? Ive heard depending on size they can be cut in half, rip the top shell of and hook through the side. And if larger crab can be cut into fours using the same method. Whats your advice on rigging crabs.


String. Lots and lots and lots of string


----------

